# Spiel mit interessanter Welt zum Erkunden? (gerne Indie-Titel)



## DagorbertGeizhals (6. Mai 2019)

Moin,

ich würde sehr gerne mal wieder etwas spielen und ungern ne Menge Geld bezahlen, daher bevorzugt einen Indietitel. Leider finde ich einfach nichts. Am liebsten hätte ich ein Spiel, welches sowohl eine interessante/spaßige Spielmechanik hat (Gameplay), als auch eine interessante Welt zu bieten. Dabei denke ich nicht an Spiele wie No Man's Sky, Journey oder What Remains of Edith Finch etc., sondern an Perlen wie z. B. Dark Souls/Lords of the Fallen (geiles Gameplay und Welten, die mich in ihren Bann gezogen haben, die ich sehen wollte, statt einfach durchzurushen) oder The Swapper (Wahnsinn!). Kann mir wer einige Vorschläge machen? Wäre sehr dankbar für einen Geheimtipp.

Kurz:

- interessante Spielmechanik bzw. spaßige
- Welt, die erkundet werden möchte
- (bestenfalls: Indie-Titel)


----------



## Bunny_Joe (17. Mai 2019)

Kennst du schon Outward?


----------



## Rwk (18. Mai 2019)

Ori schon gespielt?
https://www.pcgames.de/Ori-and-the-Blind-Forest-Spiel-54455/


----------



## teachmeluv (18. Mai 2019)

Besitzt du Skyrim? Dann schau dir mal die Mod "Enderal" an, welche dann kostenlos verfügbar ist. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------

